# Heating my outdoor enclosure.



## alysciaingram (Sep 20, 2013)

I was about to purchase a reptitherm heating pad, but then decided to double check before I bought it and look into radiant heat panels. I live in Florida, and just want to be prepared for the cold snaps and a few hours on the nights that dip below 70. I'm not sure which product would be the best for my needs. Also, does the heat pad just sit on top of the substrate? I know the further buried down the heat mat is, the hotter the actual mat, and I don't want to risk burning my tortoise. Forgive me if I sound naive; this is Bowsers first "winter" outdoors.


----------



## RiverBreezy (Oct 1, 2013)

I wish someone would respond to this. I was about to buy one as well, but I'm not sure if I should. It has just started to cool ever so slightly here in northeast FL and I want to be prepared.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 1, 2013)

So I live in Oregon where our winters can and do become real. I've used a Stanford heat mat, suspended for a radiant heat type effect but I wasn't too impressed with the results. What I've settled on is an oil filled radiant space heater. I have this setup on a zoomed thermometer regulated outlet and have the heater blocked off with 2x4's and 12" of plywood to keep the tortoises from coming in contact with it. I'm very pleased with the results. Tom has posted a very concise posting on a heated box where he has picture and describes very clearly what I'm trying to describe.


----------



## wellington (Oct 1, 2013)

If it were me, I would get a pig blanket and put it on a thermostat. Do. It burry it. No worries of over heating. It also will only come on when the temp gets slightly below the temp you have it set at. I live in Chicago. I have a heated shed. However, in the hide, inside the shed, I use a pig blanket and a radiant heat panel, but I get much colder then where your both located.


----------



## Holycow (Nov 4, 2013)

Does anyone else bury a "pig blanket" type heat mat with a thermostat in a turtle house. I've thought about it but always worried about it getting hot and igniting the hay that's mixed in with the sand that is the flooring.. didn't really think about a thermostat stopping this... Hmmmm.
I also have been thinking about getting some radiant heat panels and hanging them up in the turtle house. Seems less likely these could start a fire, I always worry about that with the CHE's that hang above dry flammable substrate.
--Jeff


----------



## knechtion53 (Nov 4, 2013)

I use a pig blanket but the instructions on mine clearly stated not to have any other materials on top of it or around it. I just secured it to the bottom of my torts shed off to one side so he can move off of it partially or completely. He is closed inside the shed at night and has one side open during the day. I have heavy tarps covering the shed completely when it's closed and when opened they act as a covering for the entry area.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 4, 2013)

Holycow said:


> Does anyone else bury a "pig blanket" type heat mat



The answer here should be, NO



Holycow said:


> I've thought about it but always worried about it getting hot and igniting the hay that's mixed in with the sand that is the flooring...


...and this is why. 

If you choose the heat pad route don't use a substrate. 

I'm using a mini oil filled radiator for my heated tortoise house. Just like Cowboy Ken mentioned.


----------



## Holycow (Nov 5, 2013)

ok. I've used the "pig blanket" heat mats for years but just like you- I read the warnings and did not allow material to cover them. It's just a straight concrete floor in there. I have more than one night time shelter some have heat mats some have CHE hanging down. I've never gone the oil heater route because I'm concerned about the torts tearing the thing up. I'm just always looking for better ideas.


----------



## Tom (Nov 5, 2013)

Holycow said:


> ok. I've used the "pig blanket" heat mats for years but just like you- I read the warnings and did not allow material to cover them. It's just a straight concrete floor in there. I have more than one night time shelter some have heat mats some have CHE hanging down. I've never gone the oil heater route because I'm concerned about the torts tearing the thing up. I'm just always looking for better ideas.



Here is what I have done:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-66867.html

And this is the best thing ever:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-28662.html


----------



## Holycow (Nov 5, 2013)

It's funny you mentioned those threads, I actually read both of them yesterday. I do like the underground setup, but limestone here is about 7" under the topsoil, so that plan is out. 
I do believe I will try some of the radiant heat panels and see how they do. the roof of my primary night box is 16" above the floor and the largest tort will not be able to come into contact with it directly. With luck it will warm shells without getting the substrate too hot. 
Like I said before, my kane heat mats work, my CHE's work, but neither really seems to warm the box in a way I would describe as "thoroughly". 
Any suggestions on the sizes or wattages to beam the heat down maybe 6-8 inches?


----------



## Tom (Nov 5, 2013)

Any size will do that. Ideally there should be room inside the box for the tortoise to be on or under the heat source, or choose to be away from the heat source. So the size mat or RHP you get will depend on the size of your box. In my 4x4 boxes, I use an 18x28" Kane mat under a 12x21" RHP. This leaves roughly half the interior for the tortoise to get off the heat, but its still in the warm box. The other thing I had to do was put a door on the box that I close up at night.

The key for me has been sealing the cracks and using adequate insulation. With out insulation these low wattage heating devices we are discussing just won't work very well, which is what it sounds like you are seeing.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 5, 2013)

Concrete is one of the worst things to have as a floor when trying to heat an area. For a few years I have heated 2 houses with just a 3x4 ft stanfield mat and a 150 watt che in the 8x8 foot house and a 1x3 foot mat in the 3x4 house. The 8x8 house tops out at 410 watts if it needs to be maxed out, and the 3x4 ft house uses 80 watts max to keep it warm inside, the doors are always open for them to use when they want to come out. the proper insulation is the most important part when building a warm tortoise house.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2013)

There's no way you can heat a concrete floor. It's best to cover the concrete. I use rubber horse stall mats, but you can use plywood. Anything with a bit of thickness to it would do.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 6, 2013)

Yvonne,
You are so right! I wish more people could be exposed to stall mats. Traction, insulation, water proof.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Nov 6, 2013)

I have one. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Going to be the floor of Oliver's mansion this spring when I get moved.


----------



## AnnV (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: RE: Heating my outdoor enclosure.*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yvonne,
> You are so right! I wish more people could be exposed to stall mats. Traction, insulation, water proof.



Any local feed store carries them, or can get them. Most towns now have Tractor Supply Companies. TSC carries all sorts of mats and they are often located near Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## Holycow (Nov 6, 2013)

Horse Stall Mats eh? This is the first time I've heard of this... but it's a fantastic idea! 
Now I have a mission for the weekend.


----------

